# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  نرجوا المشاركة من الأحباب

## رامي مهدي محمد

يرجى زيارة منتدى فيض القلم 
بموضوع الي قلمه حساس وخطير
نورونا

----------

